# puff embroidery machine for cap heavy duty needed



## dxbwolf (Oct 18, 2013)

*hi guys

iam new here and i would love to learn from u but first of all would 

u please tell me about 3d embroidery machine for cap that work great single one 

because i searched for on the net but i am confused about the best brand on 

market can u help me please ?*​


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Any machine with a cap driver will do puff 3d. I use a Texmac Happy Embroidery Machine - both a 12 needle and 15 needle. The issue is not the machine, it is the file. You need a design digitized for 3D and foam to place under the 3D area.


----------



## dxbwolf (Oct 18, 2013)

up up what u use guys for 3d caps any brand is good like u use it for a year or so with no issue ?


----------



## ozj19520 (Aug 18, 2015)

As the irv said that any machine with cap driver will do 3D embroidery . But the 3D effect depends on the quality .
So you should consider the quality at first . some brand like happy ,Tajima, Barudan and Hefeng all ok .


----------



## Barkwithjoe (Apr 2, 2013)

Main thing when working with heavy duty garments is your production rate & the quality of the unit itself. 
Caps in general are embroidered at a slower embroidery rate so you should keep that in mind when looking for a single head unit. Salesperson tells you max speed of the machine but caps on average are run at 550 rpm to about 750 rpm. 

I run ZSK (German) Units all day long in my showroom and punch out 3d puff designs on caps at 750-900 rpm with no issues. 

Faster production and very strong machine to handle heavier garments.


----------



## yogisaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi
you can do 3D embroidery on any fabric provided it it thick enough to hold the stitches.
any machine will do 3d puff embroidery but the designing technique & materials used is little different here. you have to use embroidery foam which will help to raise the look.

for designing you below sequence can help.
1) guide line for placing foam.
2) fixing of foam.
3) cover foam with heavy stitches (if wilcom is ur software u can go for stitch density of 0.25.
4) remove the foam gently.
you can source foam at any embroidery stuff supplier.

edit :- And dont forget to close ends so that foam will not popup.

you can also make foam embroidery inside and outside the fabric will be raised as u can find in below link image

h**p://www.amazon.com/True-Religion-Mens-Raised-Logo/dp/B00HVQWGE4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_193_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1DFP1D32X89R5D17PMGY

replace ** with tt


----------

